# Adventure Inc. Recruitment



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 6, 2009)

Times are relatively quiet in the country of Maldwyn, though there is no shortage of adventurers trying to prove themselves.  You start your day in the City of Briezel, which is a fairly centralized trade city.  As members of the Adventurer's Guild (Adventure Inc.), you eagerly look forward to this otherwise boring Monday morning, as the new assignments have been posted at the guild hall.  Where shall we be going next?  Has a new Kobold mine surfaced and needs destroying (and looting)?  Perhaps Gnolls have been spotted a bit too far south for our liking and need to be driven back (and looted!)  Only one way to find out....



This campaign will have some plot development as we progress, though I don't know how long it will last.  Most likely to level 10 or so.  Stats are generated with 4d6 drop lowest, standard wealth for 4th edition, all non-campaign specific materials published by Wizards is allowed. Please e-mail your character sheets in PDF format to ian.fleming@ymail.com

Full!
Gresheks, renai1g, RavenBlackthorne and CaBaNa!  Come on down!

IC thread is HERE!  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/254168-adventure-inc-campaign.html#post4750010


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm always interested in a little mercenary work...


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool!  We have a ranger and a paladin in the party so far.  What are you thinking of rolling?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 6, 2009)

I would definitely be interested, if you'll have me.  I don;'t mind picking up any role, although I'd really like to try out the bard sometime soon!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 6, 2009)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I would definitely be interested, if you'll have me.  I don;'t mind picking up any role, although I'd really like to try out the bard sometime soon!




Roll 'em up.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

Closed already?  Wow.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 6, 2009)

Bharash Odeyar of the Moonscale clan, Paladin of Bahamut, of the Order of the Platinum Scale , reporting for duty!

---

I'm the paladin interested in the game, for those who might be interested in who the characters are.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

I only count 4 player's not sure if you need/want a fifth.  I'd be very interested.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Grescheks,

I'm currently working on a bard build, I think, and waiting to find out what renau1g will create.  I'm fairly flexible, though and willing to change if needs be.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 6, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I only count 4 player's not sure if you need/want a fifth.  I'd be very interested.




Sure, why not.  Got anything in mind?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> Sure, why not.  Got anything in mind?




I'm trying to pin myself down.  Would a human Invoker work for you?  I'd like to play a controller.  If Renau wants controller I'd do something else.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 6, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I'm trying to pin myself down.  Would a human Invoker work for you?  I'd like to play a controller.  If Renau wants controller I'd do something else.




I'm flexible.  And with 5 people we'll be overlapping one role regardless.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't believe how incredibly quick adventures find adventurers! it's amazing.

count me as first alternate...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I'm trying to pin myself down.  Would a human Invoker work for you?  I'd like to play a controller.  If Renau wants controller I'd do something else.




Go for it, it's all yours. 

So as of now there is:

1) Paladin - Defender - Grescheks
2) Ranger - Striker - TBD
3) Bard (Tentative) - Leader - RavenBlackthorne
4) Invoker - Controller - Charwoman Gene

Well I guess that leaves it pretty wide open for me. Right now I'm thinking a halfling sorceror...aka Mr. Lucky (or so he thinks) of the Wild Magic variety.

STR 15, DEX 17, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 6, CHA 17 

Nice , well except for that Wisdom...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 6, 2009)

*Here he is...*

So here's my first draft of my Bard.

[sblock=Background]
Richard Borges (Ree-shard Boar-jzhes)
Ever since he was young, Richard loved watching people. Observing the way people walked, talked, interacted. Over time, he realised there were patterns in everyone’s behaviour, almost like the music he had loved since his father sang to him to sleep. And just like that music, Richard found he could conduct the instruments that played their internal tunes. A gesture here, a word emphasised there and people would follow his cue. Desperate to find out the depths of his capabilities and the weakness of others to be manipulated , he journeyed to Briezel and wider pickings…[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Richard Borges, level 3
Half-Elf, Bard
AC: 19 Fort: 15 Reflex: 17 Will: 17
HP: 38 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 9
*TRAINED SKILLS*
Arcana, Insight, Streetwise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Thievery, Religion.
*FEATS*
1: Ritual Caster
1: Pact Initiate
2: Acolyte of Divine Secrets
*POWERS*
Misdirected Mark
Vicious Mockery
Thunderwave
Blunder
Stirring Shout
Grasping Shards
Song of Courage
Impelling Force
*ITEMS*
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Drum, Implement, Wand, Light Shield, Hand Crossbow, Crossbow Bolts (20), Amulet of Resolution +1, Harsh Songblade Scimitar +1, Mithral Chainmail +1
*RITUALS*
Glib Limerick, Traveler's Chant[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

Dwarf Invoker
STR 12, DEX 8, CON 15, INT 13, WIS 17, CHA 13  That'll be a 17 Con/19 Wis with abilities.  I'll work the stats out by tomorrow


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

We are starting at level 3?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 6, 2009)

Reneau1g- yes, starting level is 3, and I like the halfling sorceror idea. 

RavenBlackthorne- received your character sheet, looks good!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll send over the halfling Wild Sorceror shortly.

[sblock=Background/Personality]
Geffin was always considered special by his fellow villagers, although not in the kind, gentle way. He always had a way with people, they were susceptible to his innocence and he could convince ol'Breda to give him an extra piece of pie from the inn, or for one of the boys to pay for his ale. Geffin was oblivious to many things, he always seemed to be walking around with his head in the clouds. It was during one of his many wandering walks that Geffin's life changed forever. As usual, his feet took him wherever they desired, whilst he was imagining a piece of Breda's pumpkin pie. When he took notice of where he was, Geffin didn't recognize the area, but was not afraid, he rarely was. When he saw the cave entrance, Geffin didn't think twice about looking around, after all, what's the worst that could happen. When he saw the glowing sphere at the end of the cave, Geffin was intrigued, no hesitation, no worries or questions as to what this device was or what it was doing here. As the halfling touched the object, it burst in a prismatic array of colours, blinding him briefly, before his vision returned to him. 

After recovering his sight, Geffin stumbled from the cave and looked around the area, a strange burning in his blood begging to be released. In a cry of anguish, he let go and a gout of flames shot out from his exposed hand, burning everything within 15 feet. Geffin realized he had changed after the incident and maybe not for the better. After much trial and error, the halfling managed to gain some control over his abilities. He realized that there might be more to life than Breda's pies, although they were very good, and the burden of his abilities going off inadvertently was too much for him. Geffin ran off into the wilderness, and eventually stumbled upon a trade caravan heading to Briezel. He managed to talk his way into travelling with them to the city, and it was here that Geffin heard about an Adventurer's Guild in town that he hoped might hone his abilities and continue to gain some measure of control over them.
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, just a quick one:  I chose Virtue of Valor over Cunning, because I thought it would be far less hassle than sliding people on a miss in a PbP game, but the cunning is far more in character.  What are people's thoughts?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 7, 2009)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Morrek, level 3
Dwarf, Invoker
Build: Wrathful Invoker
Divine Covenant: Covenant of Wrath

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 12, Con 17, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 19, Cha 13.

Starting Ability Scores
Str 12, Con 15, Dex 8, Int 13, Wis 17, Cha 13.


AC: 18 Fort: 16 Reflex: 14 Will: 17
HP: 35 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion, History, Endurance, Insight.

FEATS
1: Ritual Caster
1: Scouring Wrath
2: Resonating Covenant

POWERS
1, At-Will: Vanguard's Lightning
1, At-Will: Sun Strike
1, Encounter: Thunder of Judgment
1, Daily: Summon Angel of Fire
2, Utility: Wall of Light
3, Encounter: Chains of Carceri

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Staff of Light +1, Brooch of No Regrets +1, Dwarven Chainmail +1, Adventurer's Kit, Crossbow Bolts (20), Crossbow
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Rocks.  Young Morrek loved rocks.  And metal and stone.  This isn't that strange, him being a dwarf and all, but his parents were concerned.  Morrek didn't fit in Dwarven society, and was prone to flights of fancy.  "ROcks don't speak", his father would intone in a grave voice, "you need to find a trade and join the community.  Even the priests have rejected your bid to join them as your crazy ideas got them riled up.  The elders are considering exile if you don't contribute.  Your brother and sister fit in.  Why can't you?"

Morrek ran away.  Ran into the bowels of the earth.  Ran to his death.  he slipped and fell down a shaft, and lying there dying, prayed to Moradin.  A warm light poured out of a gem across the chamber, revealing a wondrous room with walls sparkling with gems and v eins of mithril.  His wounds seemed to heal on their own.  Morrek stumbled out of the cave and found himself in a strange land.  He knew that it was his duty to strike at Moradin's enemies and to pay back his survival.

Morrek is a Young dwarf, about 40 years old or so.  He is thick and solid even for his own kind.  His iron-gray hair matches the gray eyes that dart wildly.  His voise is deep and sonorous, although he speaks little except when channelling his god's might.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you full? Just read this:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4740811-post614.html


Just rolled:
Abilities (4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=7, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15)

15, 13, 12, 9, 8, 7

It somewhat diminished my interest...


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 8, 2009)

mk, so I am going to give the last dude one more day to get off his ass and post before I let CaBaNa join up.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

Wunderbar! I anxiously await either your friend or Cabana to get this party started  

P.S. you can just write r1 for short, saves time and confusion.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> r1 for short, saves time and confusion.




Noted for future use.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 9, 2009)

Stat roll
I've made an Eladrin wizard/ranger. I'll wrap him up and put him in a PDF early tomorrow, so we can get started tomorrow evening if you like.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 9, 2009)

So what have we got going?  Paladin, Invoker, Sorcerer, Wizard/Ranger and Bard?  Sounds comprehensive to me!  What were your guys opinions on my Cunning/Valor question?

I was gonna suggest calling me rb, but with r1 it may get confusing.  Raven will do, though!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven,

I'd suggest sticking to your ideas and going with Cunning. I would suggest  setting up a contingency in your post (i.e. if goblin misses Morrek, slide goblin to square X), possibly two or three in order of priortiy. It'll require a bit more work on your part, but if it fits your vision of the PC then go for it.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 9, 2009)

*Cunning Richard*

Thanks for the advice r1. I'm going with it. Seems far more fun and manipulative! And I don't mind a bit of extra work. Also realised I didn't include a couple of my bard and my pact power. Very important!

[sblock=New stats]
Richard Borges, level 3
Half-Elf, Bard
Bardic Virtue: Virtue of Cunning
Pact Initiate: Pact Initiate (fey pact)
Background: Half-Elf - Wanderer

AC: 19 Fort: 15 Reflex: 17 Will: 17
HP: 38 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 9

*TRAINED SKILLS*
Arcana, Insight, Streetwise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Thievery, Religion.

*FEATS*
1: Ritual Caster
1: Pact Initiate
2: Acolyte of Divine Secrets

*POWERS*
Misdirected Mark
Vicious Mockery
Eyebite
Thunderwave
Blunder
Grasping Shards
Impelling Force
Majestic Word (2/encounter)
Words of Friendship
Stirring Shout
Song of Courage

*ITEMS*
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Drum, Implement, Wand, Light Shield, Hand Crossbow, Crossbow Bolts (20), Amulet of Resolution +1, Harsh Songblade Scimitar +1, Mithral Chainmail +1

*RITUALS*
Glib Limerick, Traveler's Chant [/sblock]

ian, I'm sending the new pdf to you.


----------



## biotech66 (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking for one more?
I've got a hafling half fighter/half cleric ready if you want one more.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll try to get the main game started today, or at the very latest tomorrow.  I have a flooded basement and a big job interview taking up most of my time today.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck with the interview, ian!  As excited as I am about the game, definitely concentrate on that today. We can wait!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> I'll try to get the main game started today, or at the very latest tomorrow.  I have a flooded basement and a big job interview taking up most of my time today.




Indeed Ian, good luck with the interview and focus on that stuff first. If you have the time go for it, but if not, no worries, a couple more days won't be bad


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 10, 2009)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Oh, just a quick one: I chose Virtue of Valor over Cunning, because I thought it would be far less hassle than sliding people on a miss in a PbP game, but the cunning is far more in character. What are people's thoughts?




I'm all for taking the option that's more in character...but that's just me. I say go for whichever you think will be more fun.

PS I'll post a backstory soon (probably tomorrow). I have an exam tomorrow morning, so I've been kinda busy studying up for that.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Got the job at T-Bone's (swanky restaurant in the Crowne Plaza Hotel hereabouts).  Majority of the cooks are graduates from the Culinary Institute of Canada like me, so that's pretty cool (yeah yeah, I'm a Kitchen Bitch, what about it )


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> Thanks guys!  Got the job at T-Bone's (swanky restaurant in the Crowne Plaza Hotel hereabouts).  Majority of the cooks are graduates from the Culinary Institute of Canada like me, so that's pretty cool (yeah yeah, I'm a Kitchen Bitch, what about it )




Well congratulations! That's great, I'm definitely envious that you can whip up a tasty dish. I had some food made for me on a trip in Mexico from one of their top chefs and it was possibly the best meal I've ever had. I have nothing but respect (besides, after seeing Ramsey in the kitchen, I'm terrified of what you go through)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 10, 2009)

Well done!  Does this mean you'll cook for the game?


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I got kinda bored studying, so I'm taking a break to post about my character...

[sblock]
Bharash Odeyar
Male Dragonborn
Paladin (3)
Deity: Bahamut

ABILITY SCORES:
STR 17 CON 12 DEX 9 INT 12 WIS 15 CHA 15

AC: 22 FORT: 15 REF: 13 WILL: 14
HP: 39 SURGES: 11 SURGE VALUE: 10

TRAINED SKILLS:
Diplomacy, Heal, Intimidate, Religion

FEATS:
Dragonborn Senses
Armor of Bahamut

POWERS:
At-Will: Enfeebling Strike, Holy Strike
Encounter: Shielding Smite, Staggering Smite
Daily: On Pain of Death
Utility: Sacred Circle

Class At-Will Powers: Divine Challenge, Lay on Hands (2/day)
Race Encounter Powers: Dragon Breath (Cold, Strength)
Channel Divinity Encounter Powers: Armor of Bahamut, Divine Mettle, Divine Strength
Weapon Daily Power: Thunder

ITEMS:
Equipment: +1 Thundering Battleaxe, +1 Black Iiron Plate Armor, +1 Holy Symbol, Bracers of Mighty Striking, Heavy Shield

Other: A standard assortment of adventuring gear (food, water, bedroll, packs, etc).

[/sblock]

An actual backstory will follow once I get all this atrophysics out of my head.

And Raven, if Ian were actually here in person, he would definitely cook for us, and it would be delicious. Mmmmmm, Ian food...


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 11, 2009)

I am happy to say that Gordon Ramsey's Hells Kitchen show is faked.  He's a stern SOB in real life, but he's not going to throw a hissyfit like he does on the telly.

And Gresheks, get yer arse back home!  I'm starting to brew root beer and the like now.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, the IC thread has been created!  Go nuts http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/254168-adventure-inc-campaign.html#post4750010

Also, can someone please explain to me how they do that Spoiler drop-down text in their post?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 11, 2009)

*BB Code*

ian,

I'll get to the adventure as soon as I've finished planning a party, but to get a spoiler block, type in (sblock) hidden text here (/sblock) but change the ( to [.

For more detailed BB Code go here


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 11, 2009)

The code is ["sblock"], then ["/sblock"] to close (remove the quotes for it to work).


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright, so now that my exam is over with, time to get on with this backstory, then maybe some RPing in the actual thread.

[sblock]

Bharash Odeyar was born deep in the Dwarf's Beard Mountains, in the Moonscale clan's village. Like all youths of the Moonscale clan, he was taught of the importance of honor, and especially how to defend that honor. He was taught the way of the axe and the shield, the ancestral armaments of his clan, and made to understand when to use them.

The year before Bharash became an adult, his village was attacked by a force of bandits while many of the adults were out hunting and working the fields. Gathering his fellow youths, Bharash led the defense against the bandits, defeating the bandit leader himself and protecting the village. Because of his work defending the village, when Bharash became an adult, he was allowed to join the Order of the Silver Scale, a paladin order which follows Bahamut and whose members are mainly Dragonborn. It was in the Order that he learned to harness the powers granted by Bahamut, and where he was branded with the Order's symbol; a single platinum scale, fused to his forearm. 

When his training in the Order was complete, Bharash was sent out into the Maldwyn to protect those in need. Making his way through Lujek towards the capital, Camenty. From there, he made his way to Briezel, where he decided the best use of his power was to have the Adventurer's Guild guide him to where he needed to be. He has been working in the Guild ever since that time...

----

Height: 6'5"
Weight: 230 lbs
Age: 27

Bharash is about average sized for a Dragonborn, and almost middle aged. He has mostly brown scales, with occasional white scales interspersed among them. He sports a holy symbol in the shape of a dragon's head, showing his allegiance to Bahamut. He wears black plate armor, with the forearm guard on his right side partially removed to reveal a single platinum scale fused to his arm. The armor is enchanted to glow red as if heated during battle. He is commonly seen with a battleaxe and a large shield strapped to his back. In battle, he carries his shield in his right hand and his axe in his left.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

Additionally, if you ever have questions about anyone's coding, you can "quote" them and it'll come up with all the coding they used.

Edit:
Ian,

Are you going to set-up a Rogue's Gallery to post the PC's in or do you prefer to just keep them yourself?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/ 

is the forum where they are set-up, if you desire.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 12, 2009)

Zed, the Eladrin Wizard multiclass Ranger
[sblock=Narcissist] Zed believes he is perfectly himself [/sblock][sblock=Illusionist] so perfect he can even fool himself[/sblock],  [sblock=Gambler] so perfect he can enjoy losing, even to himself.[/sblock]

The first born in an Eladrin family of four, Zed grew up in a corner of the fey wilds. Carrying multiple odd jobs, refereeing for childrens party games, making fey wine, handing out samples of fruits in the market, hunting monsters on the perimeter.

Zed reached the age of maturity, and began making friends. Lady Friends. Lady Friends who knew each other, and went to lunch together, to talk about Zed. 

When Zed was finally taught of Vecna a career path hit him.
Due to the inevitable undead army led by a great undead wizard, the best combat would be a living army led by a perfect living wizard!

Zed the wizard had a ring to it. More than that, Zed supreme being of wizardry. No wait... Zed.

Then if anyone asks "Who is Zed?" everyone else will repond, "Zed is."

Zed made a few new Lady Friends. Lady Friends who practiced arcane arts in secret places, while talking about Zed. 

They taught Zed much, however little of it was arcane in nature. Zed instead learned how to be silent about his comings, and goings, when his Lady Friends fathers slept. Zed also learned how important flexibility and balance are while having a Lady Friend slumber party. 

Realizing the few moments of arcane study his Lady Friends accomplished, Zed decided to learn from more accomplished mistresses. Off to Adventure Inc. with a few minor cantrips, a few illusions, and some parting gifts from his Lady Friends.

Those gifts included an amulet with a mirror on it, so that Zed could look at himself any time day or night. A wand to illuminate the mirror for dark places. Lastly a robe that allowed Zed to see himself all the time.

On his way out of his feywild home, Zed's father gave him the family pet, Sardonyx the dog.

Applying and being accepted to Adventure Inc. took no time at all. Zed went to his room and took an early evening trance. Then decorated and unpacked. Got his adventuring supplies ready. Prepared for a full tomorrow, and began searching out his new Lady Friends.  That night and on into the next morning Zed got well acquainted with his new mistress of studies.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ian,
> 
> Are you going to set-up a Rogue's Gallery to post the PC's in or do you prefer to just keep them yourself?
> 
> ...




Well, I am quite greedy, so I think I shall keep them to myself. At least for now.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 12, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> Well, I am quite greedy, so I think I shall keep them to myself. At least for now.




hehehe


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 15, 2009)

Annnd two of the NPCs that were going to be re-occurring just came and went without anyone really taking notice... *facepalm*


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 15, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> Annnd two of the NPCs that were going to be re-occurring just came and went without anyone really taking notice... *facepalm*




Zed isn't for noticing things... Outside himself.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn PCs, eh?    I think we were all a little too taken with the dancing Eladrin!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 15, 2009)

The DM thinks player's are automatically going to interact with his "special" NPC's that showed no interest in us at all, and we had no logical reason to care and then throws a internet symbol that means WE'RE idiots?

*facepalm*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought that my PC would be used to other adventurers antics and knew that tensions would be high amongst these job seekers. He'd do his best to not get drawn into any conflict, it doesn't mean he didn't take notice, just that he didn't want to get into a fight with the volatile half-orc.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 15, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> Annnd two of the NPCs that were going to be re-occurring just came and went without anyone really taking notice... *facepalm*




Hey, I noticed...I noticed them come in, shove people out of the way, and leave . They had nothing to do with me, so I left them alone...besides, they can always be worked back into the story somehow if they're really important. Bharash might even remember them (maybe) if he runs into them again.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 15, 2009)

My computer screen is cracked, I'm sending it in for the next few days to get checked out and fixed. Take any actions necessary.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 15, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> The DM thinks player's are automatically going to interact with his "special" NPC's that showed no interest in us at all, and we had no logical reason to care and then throws a internet symbol that means WE'RE idiots?
> 
> *facepalm*




Dude, I'm not implying any of you are idiots.  I was just making a comment.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought they were going to be recurring NPC in the manner of "the ones we always beat to the point". The half orc has definitely left an impression. 

EDIT: And do you think CaBaNa's screen has cracked from Zed looking into it too much?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 15, 2009)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I thought they were going to be recurring NPC in the manner of "the ones we always beat to the point". The half orc has definitely left an impression.
> 
> EDIT: And do you think CaBaNa's screen has cracked from Zed looking into it too much?




Haha! Quite possibly...


----------



## Tiali (Apr 18, 2009)

I am unsure if your still recruiting or not (noticed your recruitment post in the main GM / Player thread). I would be very interested in this type of game. 

(Currently at work) I can post a character if needed tonight or tomorrow as I will need to consult the books (not as versed in 4.0 as i was in 3.5). Will create one, and have him ready, will check back on this thread tonight or early tomorrow to see, and post the character if recruitment is still open. 

Would like playing ranger (but if im not mistaken you already have one)

I can also pick up party healer/buffer or bard if needed. Class doesnt matter so much to me, if you need something specific lemme know, i can easily make a character that will fit any roll needed.

Thanks
Tiali (Pheonix7273@hotmail.com)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 22, 2009)

So guys, what do we reckon will be our mission time?  If there's 9 of us in total, I can speed us up by a third, which I guess we'll save for a swift return incase we're running out of time.

Anything else we need to discuss before we go?


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, if we're talking in-game time (and I assume you are), then it's 3 days travel (if not aided by magic), then I figure 2-3 days tracking the bandits, subduing them, and collecting rewards (the bandits won't be too far away from their source of "income", so there shouldn't be too much travel time involved in tracking them). So unaided, we're talking 8-9 days. On the other hand, if the job postings go up in the Guild Hall on Mondays, then that means if any of us want work for the next week, then we need to complete the job in a week. Any longer and we'd be out of work for the next week.

And Bharash is ready to leave at any time, so nothing for me to discuss before hand.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

Geffin's also ready to go. I think we need to be very efficient in finding those stinkin' bandits.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 23, 2009)

So we want a quick, efficient mission with no unexpected disruptions.  Yep, that's a usual adventure! 

I agree that we should try to get back for Mon for another job, however, I think we should probably tell Sylvester that we'll be back in 9 days - 3 for travel there, 3 for "sorting things out" and 3 back - otherwise if we run into complications they'll be sending a group out to take 60% of our well earned money! (and you can bet it'll be the half orc  )

My Traveller's Chant will add +2 to the speed of us all, meaning 3 days travel will be 2, so we can afford a little disruption there.  I also want to try and convince the caravan people to pay us for our services there.  Cheeky, I know, but I reckon it could be done.  Geffin and Richard seem to be making quite a good fast talkin' team!We also have to try and convince them to leave today, otherwise Monday's target slips very quickly away.

So, to summarise: we'll tell the gnome 9 days, but aim for 7 so we can be back for a new job (and beat the half orc and goliath again).  We'll try and convince the caravan owners to leave today and pay us for the privilage!  Sound like fun?!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.I don't mind spending an extra day in the dungeons, but really can't part with the 60% loss of gp


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 23, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sounds like a plan.I don't mind spending an extra day in the dungeons, but really can't part with the 60% loss of gp




Don't die then


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll do my best.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to hear, good to hear....  *quickly hides the schematics to his Super Death Bot 5000 and whistles innocently*


On an unrelated note, my classes are DONE, which mean I am a grad at last!  w00t w00t!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 24, 2009)

I second the congratulations!  Real world for you now?!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep.  Kitchen I'm at's rather laid back fortunately.

Oh, I am also saving up for a cheese press this summer.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 24, 2009)

Planning some late night dairy farm raids, then?

PS Congratulations!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 24, 2009)

You mean my neighbours?  Possibly >.>


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 28, 2009)

I am leaving this game as my depression issues and lack of time at work are conspiring against it.  Sorry.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 28, 2009)

Well that's crappy.  But health and work comes first.  Take care, Charwoman Gene.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that.  I hope that you find some time out and recover quickly.


----------



## Grescheks (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. Good luck getting things figured out.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, Time to decide how we shall proceed, guys.  Cabana is still out of commission, hopefully for not much longer.  Nothing in my games are ever fixed, so I'll have little problem adjusting the encounters if you all want to keep a smaller group, or I can send invitations down the waiting list.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheers!

Zed will be posting in a moment.

Small group or large, both options are fine with me, happy to be adventuring.

Can I retrain some of Zed for the new Arcane Power? There are so many options that fit him! That may also change his implement, and he may pick up a familiar feat instead of improved initiative. However we haven't seen combat so no real character discrepancy should occur. 

CaBaNa


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 29, 2009)

Losing a player is enough sudden change for now.  I'll stick to the Rules As Written and allow you to retrain *one* feat or ability or skill selection etc per level in addition to receiving the normal benefits.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

Would you mind sending me at the very least a list of your powers?  I just realised it'll help me tremendously in my role if I know what you all can do!  Especially since I sense an ambush on the way to Epinyard!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a list of my powers:
[sblock=Abilities]At Will:  Veto action, Undo Action, Fudge Roll
Encounter: Award XP/Loot, Screw Over a Character, Deux Ex Machina
Daily: Summon Flying Spaghetti Monster, MacGuffin
Utility:  Create/Destroy World (Daily), HomeBrew (Encounter)
Skills: All
Feats:  All[/sblock]

Hope it helps


----------



## Grescheks (May 1, 2009)

Hey, here are my powers and what-not...

[sblock=Bharash]
Powers
At-Will: Enfeebling Strike, Holy Strike, Divine Challenge, Lay on Hands (2/Day)
Encounter: Shielding Smite, Staggering Smite, and one/encounter of: Armor of Bahamut, Divine Mettle, Divine Strength (these are Channel Divinity Powers)
Daily: On Pain of Death, Thunder (from weapon)
Utility: Sacred Circle

I'm also trained in Diplomacy, Heal, Intimidate, and Religion, in case those are needed.
[/sblock]

By the way, in case you guys missed it, I found out I made a mistake calculating my HP, so I now have 39 instead of 28.

As for the group size, I don't mind a small group, at least for the first mission. Is this going to make things really difficult for you to change everything, Ian?


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 1, 2009)

I've only planned what kind of encounters will be happening, where, when and the loot.  I was going to toss in the enemies as I go.  To be honest I prefer the smaller groups, as they're easier to manage.  The only way I can see crap hitting the fan is in the case of a series of bad dice rolls, in which case I can be a bit flexible with the rules.


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=Geffin]
Powers
At-Will: Burning Spray, Chaos Bolt
Encounter: Bedeviling Burst, Ice Dragon's Teeth, Second Chance
Daily: Chromatic Orb, Tooth of Chaos (Item)
Utility: Elemental Shift

I'm also trained in Arcana, Bluff, Diplomacy,Intimidate and I'm not bad in Thievery, in case those are needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 1, 2009)

Heh.  I am a rogue at heart Renau1g, you guys might be needing stealth and thievery later on   I do like to touch on a variety of skills and encounter types when I DM.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=Zed]
Powers
At-Will: Scorching Burst (until level up), Ray of Frost
Encounter: Chill Strike, Color Spray, Dire Radiance
Daily: Sleep
Utility: Shield

Trained in (Acrobatics 9), (Arcana 13), (History 13), (Nature 6), (Religion 11), (Stealth 9). 

[/sblock]

I've got his back story done... It'll come out on the road I'm sure.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 5, 2009)

A note about accomadations:  As far as I am concerned when you are in Briezel, I'm not going to charge you for room and board.  You can have a home, a room at a temple or warehouse, whatever.  The ONLY stipulation to that is that is it basically furnished.  You do not have anything valuable enough to pawn off (or get stolen), nothing to take with you on adventures that would be of use, etc.  You may of course invest in stuff for your home if you wish.  You also have access to enough common fare (basic items like bread, cheese, stew, nuts, fruit, common ale or wine and the like) to feed yourself and one guest per day.  Anything above that will come out of your pocket.

And since I'm such a nice DM (read: too lazy to keep track of your spending), I think it would not be unreasonable to allow the group as a whole to have one night of drinking/partying a month* without keeping track of your tab, so long as you keep things reasonable (basically, any drink under 1 gp will be free)
[sblock=*DM's Note]Hehehe... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA AHAHAHAHA!!!  Ahem, I'm ok now.[/sblock]
Accomadations anywhere outside Briezel is purchased as per PHB/DMG rules.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 7, 2009)

My most sincere apologies for not posting for a while: I've been filming and thought I'd have enough time to post but ended up brain dead at the end of the day.  Normal service will resume very shortly when I wake up and have something clever to say as Richard!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 8, 2009)

What have you been filming?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 10, 2009)

Just been shooting a BBC HD commercial!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 10, 2009)

sweet.  you'll have to tell me which one, so when I see it on TV/youtube/wherever I can say to my buddies "hey, you know the guy who made that commercial?  I have him a lowland slammer in a D&D game once..."

Because my friends and I are just that cool


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 10, 2009)

Also would like to say, after you guys drink your drinks, don't bother typing an overly elaborate post or speech.  I do not like cutting people's posts off.


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2009)

Ian.Fleming said:


> sweet.  you'll have to tell me which one, so when I see it on TV/youtube/wherever I can say to my buddies "hey, you know the guy who made that commercial?  I have him a lowland slammer in a D&D game once..."
> 
> Because my friends and I are just that cool




That sounds too dirty


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 11, 2009)

lol, nah, it's a reoccurring beverage in my campaigns.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 15, 2009)

Have we all died?


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Only inside.... we've only died on the inside


----------



## CaBaNa (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Only inside.... we've only died on the inside




hehe


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 16, 2009)

Every time someone orders a steak well done, a chef cries.  Please, think of the cooks...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 20, 2009)

Double Post...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 20, 2009)

One of my pet hates, that.  Why pay for something and then cook the taste out of the bad boy.  *sigh*  At least I'm heading to the Gaucho for my brother's stag do.  Yum.
And I think we're all done for the night, with the possible exception of Geffin.  Richard definately needs his beauty sleep.


----------



## CaBaNa (May 20, 2009)

I like to see blood on my filet. mmmm.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 20, 2009)

That sounds REALLY wrong!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 22, 2009)

Somebody's earned his Red Wings it seems.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

No they're not playing until tomorrow night


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 28, 2009)

Ok guys!  Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 31, 2009)

just a heads up:  next week (mainly starting Wed.) I'm going to be putting in a lot of overtime until next sunday, so I'm not going to be around a whole lot for posting.  I blame 16 banquets in 3 days serving about 700 people total for that inconvenience.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

IN this economy, all work is good work. Look after yourself and I hope you don't get sick after working so much.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 31, 2009)

I second r1's comment.  Congrats on being busy!  I'm sure the troops can entertain themselves til your glorious return. 
I'll post later in the day.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (May 31, 2009)

The week only jut started and I already have 2 new scars, a sprained knee and a sprained ankle.  Oh the fun I will be having.  I have monday and tuesday off at least, so I'll finally be able to get you guys out of the city.

RavenBlackthorn, you're playing a bard!  Compose for me an Ode to Tiger Balm!  haha...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 2, 2009)

Your wish was my command! I can see this being a running game.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 5, 2009)

Dude, there are so many running jokes in my RL group... they just get more and more hilarious the more we do 'em.

Shizno.


After working 10.6 hours yesterday, 11.4 hours today, and most likely at least another 10 or 11 hours friday and saturday, I don't wanna even look at the main RP thread until my next day off (sunday).


----------



## Grescheks (Jun 12, 2009)

For the love of god, not Shizno, anything but Shizno!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Grescheks said:


> For the love of god, not Shizno, anything but Shizno!




Well, if you're asking the Gods about it, you had better be a good little paladin


----------



## CaBaNa (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome back from work Ian!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't welcome me yet.  I have 3 (three) weddings to do by the end of this week.  And a bus tour will be arriving.  Not to mention the dozen or so last minute changes that always happen, in addition to having 20 more people show up for the event at the last possible minute just so they can make us run around like the dog ran off with our bojangles (testicles, to those more scientifically inclined).


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 16, 2009)

Where are you working?  Crazy times!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jun 20, 2009)

Catering/banquets at a major hotel.

The overtime, however, was fantastic.


----------



## Grescheks (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys, from tomorrow (July 1) to Monday (July 6) I'm going to be at a martial arts training camp. The camp is out in the woods, so I won't have any access to a computer until at least Monday night. Just letting you know where I'll be in case anything important happens before next week.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah you didn't miss much, Gresheks except for me being overexuberant in my own martial arts and spraining pretty much everything in my knee.  Stupid hills.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually, nevermind.  You were around for that, D'oh!.


----------



## Grescheks (Jul 11, 2009)

Smooth one there, Ian .


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 12, 2009)

Piss off!  I've been putting in overtime again.  

Ian's brain ha been defeated by Exhaustion.  Exhaustion gains 1,000 EXP.


----------



## Grescheks (Jul 13, 2009)

Huh, you'd think you could get more experience for defeating a DM's brain...


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 13, 2009)

hehe


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 13, 2009)

Nah.  DM's brains are all shrivelled and battered from constant abuse.  Ian was being generous.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd rather it be my brain shriveled than something else 

On an unrelated note, I might just end up start making knives soon-ish, work permitting.  Finally found a simple enough forge design so I have no excuses now.  (I make pretty much all the weapons & equipment for my martial arts group... been planning on taking up knifemaking for a while, but never got around to it.)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 15, 2009)

Have we all died?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Only on the inside my friend


----------



## Cheub (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi. I've been checking out these forums for a while and I just signed up today. I've been wanting to get in on an online game but none of them ever seem to be recuiting. Somehow I was directed here because I thought u guys needed two more people but reading the thread it looks like you guys already started or gave up on the whole idea of it. Let me know if you are still recruiting or if any of you guys get in on any other games because I can't tell who's looking for players and who isnt. 

If you are recruiting, I know all of the 4e rules and I have plenty of character ideas but Im new to PbP so you guys would need to show me how most things work. If you guys don't feel like dealing with that I understand but I'd really like to play some 4e. I'm willing to do it even if it's only a post a week.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not quite dead... (I feel happy! I feel happy! *WHACK*)

Just taking advantage of precious, precious time off.  Back to the grind tomorrow though.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 23, 2009)

I've got a very busy week of MDing a show next week, so I may be sporadic i posting.  But it seems we've slowed down in rate anyway!
On a personal note (if any of you care!) I've just got the part of Robin in Robin Hood in a show starting in Oct!  Fun times!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you get to wear tights? That's great, the leading role? Very nice.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jul 23, 2009)

congrats RBT! That's awesome!

Break a leg


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Jul 23, 2009)

We're men! (Manly men!)
We're men in Tights! yessss
We roam around the forest looking for fights....

Grats on that!  My sister is in therater/acting too, so I know that it's a big pain in the ass to get good roles like that.


----------



## Grescheks (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats on the Robin Hood!

Also, sorry for not posting anything earlier this week, but for some reason ENWorld wouldn't let me on the site until today .


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks to all of you, guys!  I'm genuinely touched (and not just in the head!).  It should be a fun part and it's always nice to be paid for doing what you love!

Cheub, with regards to your post: that link on the recruiting thread is quite old now but that's not your fault at all.  We've been doing this adventure for a relatively short time in PbP but it still has been going on a bit.  I don't think there are any slots free for new characters, although ian can comfirm that, and we've just been undergoing a "relaxed" pace recently because we've all been quite busy from what I can gather.  However, that is kind of the beauty of PbP.  As someone new to it you may find it a little frustrating at times but you soon get used to the fact that the slower pace can allow you room for more development.  Most people on here are generally nice and genuinely welcoming to new players.  I wish you the best of luck finding a game to be involved in, and don't hesistate to ask if you need help.  Oh, and be patient.  The games take a while to come around!


----------



## Cheub (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 6, 2009)

Guys,this slowdown/crashing of ENworld is killing me. I'll post in game as soon as I can. Definitely don't want this game to die!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 17, 2009)

Now massive apologies.  I've got to go to Cannes for 10 days so I don' think I'll be able to post.  I'll try if I can get to a connection, but please continue without me.


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Aug 23, 2009)

dude what are you complaining about?  You're in France!  I've been to Nice, and it was amazingly, well, nice


----------



## CaBaNa (Aug 28, 2009)

RBT, how is the production coming?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 2, 2009)

Just got my contract through. It starts mid october. The script is quite amuzing too. Jst got to find myself somewhere to live near the theatre now and I'll be set!

Looks like things are about to kick off! Yay!

Cannes was lovely and I got to see myself on the big screen, so all was good.  I am very tanned now! =)


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Sep 2, 2009)

I used to be fluent in French...  Haven't used it in years unfortunately, and the version of French spoken around here is so much different then in France itself.


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 2, 2009)

I've only been to Europe once, it was a great trip.

Awesome that you got to see yourself on the big screen in Cannes, that is a great life experience.

When we went to the Moulin Rouge, I got to act on stage with the ventriloquist, it was amusing being the stupid american...

Do you have any good stories from your trip?

I can't speak french, used to, now it's mostly forgotten. When I was in France, my girlfriend spoke for us, but she isn't fluent either... Still a fun part of the journey!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Sep 6, 2009)

Since today is mah 21st birthday, you all get to fight an Umber Hulk!  Go forth! bring me its head as a trophy, I shall build a desk from its carapace and a chair from its limbs...  Bwahaha!  (just a teensy bit tipsy.  Deal with it.)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! I shall endeavour to fit a poem in at some point =)


----------



## CaBaNa (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy birthday, congrats on the 21 mark!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Sep 8, 2009)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! I shall endeavour to fit a poem in at some point =)




"Happy birthday to me
they've broken my knee
I look like a monkey
And I fight like one too"

As the song goes in the Dojo...


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

So yeah, it's convention season for me.  I am going to be insanely busy and tired for the next week or so.  I'll try to get a post in on wed or thurs.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 1, 2009)

Have we stopped and I don't know?!


----------



## Ian.Fleming (Oct 6, 2009)

Apparently.  Nobody else has posted, haven't talked to Gresheks in well over a month (those science types tend to be busy with their school) and work for me is about to get insane.


----------



## Grescheks (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry about dropping off the map. Like Ian said, us science types do get busy. Now that the term is a bit farther in, I should be able to get in some posting if everyone (or even anyone) else is still able to make it. Let me know how things look for you guys.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2009)

As much as I've enjoyed it, I've already placed it in the dead folder, and signed up for another adventure to take it's spot...

If you start back up, you'll have to replace me.


----------

